# Safari 4 et "topsites"



## vador79 (28 Février 2009)

Bonjour, je vient d'installer safari 4 mais je ne sais pas comment mettre des pages dans le topsites  merci a vous.


----------



## SergeD (28 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
la lecture de ce long fil devrait te donner la réponse et beaucoup d'autres.


----------



## CBi (28 Février 2009)

Et pour faire court =

- ouvrir la page Topsites
- ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre dans Safari et y afficher le site souhaité
- cliquer dans la barre d'outils sur la "petite icône" du site souhaité et la gilsser-déplacer sur la page Topsites.

Note du modo (à vador 79):

- Avant de poster, lire les annonces "à lire avant de poster" lorsqu'il y en a en tête de forum
- Poster tes questions dans le bon forum

On déménage !


----------

